# Looking for clothing brands



## mrosendo424 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello everyone, we're opening up a street wear boutique in Lubbock TX. Currently we are seeking clothing brands that would be interested in us carrying your line.


----------



## oasiskidsclothin (Sep 28, 2015)

Oasis Kids Clothing is the one-stop shop offering everything that mini fashionistas and dapper gents need to look their stylish best. It is one of the top-most and reliable *kids wear manufacturers USA*, wholesalers and distributors and it prides itself in offering highest quality kids clothing at bulk rates. 

Check out our collection at Kids Clothing: Wholesale Kids Clothes Suppliers In USA & UK
Contact us: [email protected]


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post move to Referrals & Recommendations ::​*Quick note:* Please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. You can only offer your services/products in the Referrals & Recommendations forum. If you feel a post should be moved to the Referrals forum, it's best to hit the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html guidelines.


----------

